# Is Chorus NTL Package Deal Reliable?



## Rois

I currently have eircom phone and broadband but no tv package. I need to get either sky or cable tv in.  Does anyone have any experience with the Chorus NTL package deal which includes phone, broadband and tv? Basically, is their broadband and phone service reliable or should I stick with eircom and just get a tv package from Chorus NTL or Sky?


----------



## Lauren

I have NTL Digital and broadband (no phone). Find it very reliable indeed. Only problem I had was with support for broadband. Had to log the problem and then wait for the callback which might be up to 24 hours later which was a bit inconvenient. In fairness though, when someone did call back though he was very patient and helpful.


----------



## Frank

I have digital tv and BB no phone, although not for the lack of cold calls and junk mail.

Have it 9 months now touch wood.

Works fine no need to talk to support yet.

If anything comes up wait till they ring you to try and sell a phone line and get them to sort it out then.


----------



## Rois

Thanks for replies - so I should just use them for tv and broadband, but keep my phone line with eircom?


----------



## podgerodge

I have all 3 and very happy with it.  Phone service also allows me to use the 13434 service by dialling a dublin number.  YOu'd be mad to pay line rental of €25 a month when NTL can provide the service to you for much cheaper with your tv and broadband imo.


----------



## Rois

Thanks all. Seems like a good product from what you're saying.
Podgerodge what is the 13434 service please?


----------



## podgerodge

www.13434.ie
allows cheap calls from your home phone.  Acknowledged by most as the cheapest service you will get.  They bill you directly on your credit card - all you pay NTL is for the local call to get through to them.


----------



## moneygrower

I've used NTL broadband for a good while now and very pleased with service, had an interruption once easily fixed by customer service. I was quite surprised!


----------



## IWONDER

I've had the tv and bb package about 7 months now and I haven't had any issues. They even upgraded my line to 3mb there recently with no extra charge


----------



## Rois

Thanks for all the feedback, I am going to go ahead an switch over.


----------

